# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại từ Hà Nội đi Đài Loan của China Airlines

## vemaybayq

*Phòng vé Cấp I Greencanal trân trọng gửi tới quý khách hàng chương trình khuyến mại đặc biệt của hãng hàng không* China Airlines từ  Hà Nội TPE, áp dụng cho chuyến bay CI792/12JUL:
Hành trình:     HAN-TPE-HAN
Hạng đặt chỗ S: 168USD++
Code:      HAN3RG056
Hiệu lực vé:  14 ngày
Điều kiện vé:
- Phải khởi hành trên chuyến CI792/12JUL, không được phép đổi ngày
chiều đi. Chiều về được phép đổi ngày không mất phí.
Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn cung cấp các hành trình vé máy bay giá rẻ như :
-        Vé máy bay đi sài gòn

-        Vé máy bay du học sinh giá rẻ

-        Vé máy bay đi myanmar 

Để đặt vé máy bay và biết thêm thông tin chi tiết, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với Phòng vé máy bay Greencanal , địa chỉ *85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội*hoặc *88-Lê Lợi-Quận 1-TPHCM*; Điện thoại: *04 3724 6521 or 08.35.208.093* hoặc *0946.894.805*
Xem thêm các khuyến mại khác tại:vemaybayq.com

----------

